# Land of the GIANTS blue pits



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of these XXL pit breeders on the East Coast? They have a 2 year old male that weighs 150 lbs and 2 pups for sale.....only $6,000 and $8,000 dollars! What a deal :hammer: Dogs look like they have Presa and/or Cane Corso in them.

LANDOFTHEBLUEGIANTS | BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE | PITBULL PUPPIES | PITBULL KENNELS | PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE WITH 111 AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER PICTURES PLUS AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER STUD SERVICE*** | PITBULL BREEDER | AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER KENNEL |


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

you should she iron man pits lol they used to be here in michigan ...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Anyone who would even consider one of those THINGS a pitbull has some sort or labotomy. I can't beleive there are people buying these things and actually think its a pitbull.

Oh the shame.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL well with seeing XXL you already know what is up lol. And then the fact its followe dwith American pitbull terrier cmon now lol. And I agree looks to have corso or something in there.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

They are nice looking dogs. But comon, a pitbull?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

They are more like rare blue Bandogges LOL! I was looking on-line for this guy I had met once who bred Land Of the Giant pit bulls in Gardner, Massachusetts and I came across this kennel. I have had no luck other than old threads I have come across. Maybe he went out of business. LOL!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll take 2 on layaway! Can I breed them to my red dragon?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oooooo red dragon and giant blue pitbull , you get rare Giant purple Dragit I want one , add me to the waiting list please


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow more garbge floats to the surface daily. Why cant these lincoln log breeders keep to the bottom of the toilet for easier flushing and less cloging


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

hey now ... i have a trademark on purple dogs ... mine all are 100% pure abst and 1000$ blood they come with wife beaters and a set of fake gold teeth that either you or this 100% pure purple apbs i mean apbt can wear ... also for an extra 5k i will toss in this 100% authentic mr.T replica collar ! all this for 10f or some really sweet spinner rims for my S-10colade!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

LMAO! one of the dogs .. with a 1 gen ped lol has iron cross kennels in it .. haha ther is your answer folks! woo!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The dogs are actually not that bad looking for what they are. They look a lot cleaner than many of the AmBullies I've seen. Ideal for the breed? Not at all. But eh. I'm not exactly disgusted either. Could be much worse. I kind of wonder if they piggybacked their name off the original Land of Giants pit bull breeder, the one that had rednose dogs. (Not sure if they're even around anymore.)


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

wow big dogs kinda look like huge versions of my king kong


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> oooooo red dragon and giant blue pitbull , you get rare Giant purple Dragit I want one , add me to the waiting list please


Yeah man that's what I am hoping for some purple dragons with red eyes. I'll breed the crap out of them until I make enough money to land me a slot in forbes. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Viking has to be an ICK dog that is the first thing I thought when I saw him. Some of the dogs look ok, but they are smoking something with those prices.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Viking has to be an ICK dog that is the first thing I thought when I saw him. Some of the dogs look ok, but they are smoking something with those prices.


They must be selling if they feel they can charge that much. Pretty sad really.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with Lindsay.... Definitely seen worse. At least those dogs have nice front assemblies instead of flippers, pretzels, gummy bears, and twizzlers for legs, elbows, and feet. Too bad there is no XXL class.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I kind of wonder if they piggybacked their name off the original Land of Giants pit bull breeder, the one that had rednose dogs. (Not sure if they're even around anymore.)


WHO ARE THE "original" Land of giant breeders? Do you know? It was probably about 18 years that I ran into some guys with two HUGE pit bull pups over this place I walk here in Massachusetts. I thought they were beautiful pups (back then) and said that one day I would own one :hammer: I was young and uneducated back then though and thought the "BIGGER" the better. Anyways, the breeders were from Gardner, Massachusetts and I never forgot the name. I found these land of giant breeders when I was googling and not the ones I was looking for here where I live. Obviously they are still not breeding because I can't find them other than old threads I came across 2007 and 2008 on pit bull chat.com. Apparently the son of the original breeder was posting and defending the dogs. I was going to post the link but I can't find it.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

APBT's? No way, obviously, but I must say that I think they are some nice looking dogs! Would I pay that? Heck no! But like Aus_Staffy said, if people will pay it, people will sell for it. Ridiculous IMO.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you seen the dogs at xtremebullypitbulls.com They are big.
I dont know to much about what the bread standards are, but I dont think I would want my Boomerrang or my little Hope being that big. It just kinda looks like all that weight would not be good for their bones or body. Like I said I could be wrong that could be what the standards of well built bread bullyies are. I dont have show dogs but I am happy with mine just the way they look.:woof:
OOHH and I am not to sure on all the bully breeds and Amstaffs so like I said thees dogs could be at their perfect breed standard. I jut dont want it to seem like I am putting amyones dogs down, caus that isnt what Im doing. Im jus saying their dogs I think are huge!!
Have a good day to you all


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

just like ick .. they dont even have pitbull facial structure .. remind me more of mastiff faces


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

coalchunk said:


> Have you seen the dogs at xtremebullypitbulls.com They are big.
> I dont know to much about what the bread standards are, but I dont think I would want my Boomerrang or my little Hope being that big. It just kinda looks like all that weight would not be good for their bones or body. Like I said I could be wrong that could be what the standards of well built bread bullyies are. I dont have show dogs but I am happy with mine just the way they look.:woof:
> OOHH and I am not to sure on all the bully breeds and Amstaffs so like I said thees dogs could be at their perfect breed standard. I jut dont want it to seem like I am putting amyones dogs down, caus that isnt what Im doing. Im jus saying their dogs I think are huge!!
> Have a good day to you all


There is no XXL class in the ABKC. There is an XL class, but dogs of that height and weight are rarely in the ring. I've seen dogs that big at a show, but they were not being shown.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

wild_deuce03 said:


> APBT's? No way, obviously, but I must say that I think they are some nice looking dogs! Would I pay that? Heck no! But like Aus_Staffy said, if people will pay it, people will sell for it. Ridiculous IMO.


What's sad is every person that buys one of those mutts is going to believe they own a pure breed American Pit Bull Terrier. You know why? They'll be holding paperwork from the UKC / ADBA stating that they own a American Pit Bull Terrier registered to their organization and that STINKS!!!



pitbullmamanatl said:


> I agree with Lindsay.... Definitely seen worse. At least those dogs have nice front assemblies instead of flippers, pretzels, gummy bears, and twizzlers for legs, elbows, and feet. Too bad there is no XXL class.


Their is an XXL Class the UKC calls it a Presa Canario.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep. Some of the dogs aren't bad looking but definitely not pitbulls. Look more like some kind of mastiff x


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> What's sad is every person that buys one of those mutts is going to believe they own a pure breed American Pit Bull Terrier. You know why? They'll be holding paperwork from the UKC / ADBA stating that they own a American Pit Bull Terrier registered to their organization and that STINKS!!!


Sad but true.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to ask, are blues the only ones being misrespresented?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Considering... I now know several places where to get a great game bred dog for next to nothing... I just can not figure out where people get off thinking they can charge these prices. I used to wonder why English Bulldogs cost so much, til I learned that most must be bred through AI and have a c section. But I know the American Bully can reproduce on it's own. So where is the sense in the cost?


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Agreed. to add to my post earlier about thinking some of them were nice looking dogs. They are definitely not 6-8000 dollars worth of nice looking. I just can't see it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Brutus0124 said:


> Agreed. to add to my post earlier about thinking some of them were nice looking dogs. They are definitely not 6-8000 dollars worth of nice looking. I just can't see it.


6 to 8K is the price you pay for a very good performance horse, a used car or a down payment for a house... not a dang dog... lol


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Exactly. I love my two dogs with all my heart ut neither one of them can provide shelter for me or give me a ride to work. For that kind of money it should be able to clean house and have dinner ready by the time I get home from work. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Brutus0124 said:


> Exactly. I love my two dogs with all my heart ut neither one of them can provide shelter for me or give me a ride to work. For that kind of money it should be able to clean house and have dinner ready by the time I get home from work. lol


Well for that you may consider a mail order bride.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Brutus0124 said:


> Exactly. I love my two dogs with all my heart ut neither one of them can provide shelter for me or give me a ride to work. For that kind of money it should be able to clean house and have dinner ready by the time I get home from work. lol


Hey are you hiring??!!!My husband don't pay me that kind of money to do all that!!:rofl:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

150lbs?!?!? aye!

Everyone elses comment pretty much nails it so i dont have anything to really add.. Viking actually looks alright, whatever he actually is. If he had a lot of drive and willing to work that could make one heck of a dog. Im not entirely sure i believe 150lbs though.. That is HUGE no matter how you look at it but a built dog of that size?? You really can't ever tell true weight and size of a dog by just pictures alone, im sure this dog is massive but i dont know..some what skeptical of the claims but its possible. Thats just huge though..


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Hey are you hiring??!!!My husband don't pay me that kind of money to do all that!!:rofl:





Shes Got Heart said:


> Well for that you may consider a mail order bride.


Lol yall are hilarious.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

$8,000.00 for a pup that is the result of a breeding between 2 cross bred mutts with bogus papers.

" A fool and his money are soon parted " -Thomas Tusser


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Blue Nose Bella. I had to google a little bit to find the info. All I could remember was they had very large rednose dogs that they did protection and the like with.

The original LOG was evidently Ken Buzzell in Massachusetts. His son Matthew was speaking in his defense on Pitbull Chat, and kind of making a fool of himself (calling people "haters" and all). (The thread is closed now, but you can still find it.)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Blue Nose Bella. I had to google a little bit to find the info. All I could remember was they had very large rednose dogs that they did protection and the like with.
> 
> The original LOG was evidently Ken Buzzell in Massachusetts. His son Matthew was speaking in his defense on Pitbull Chat, and kind of making a fool of himself (calling people "haters" and all). (The thread is closed now, but you can still find it.)


Thanks! Yes, I was researching and came across that thread in pitbull chat. I have met some of there offspring personally back years ago. They must have stopped breeding because I didn't come across any website for them. Oh, well probably a good thing.


----------

